# 6.28 four-stroke engine



## longeron (Jan 2, 2013)

The first time I try to build the motor using machine tools.












The cylinder diameter 20mm
The piston stroke length 20mm
The compression ratio 6.
Air Cooling.
Splash lubrication oil poured into the crankcase.

Unfortunately we have in Russia is difficult to find for sale spark with thread >10mm.
Spark plug homemade, insulator of a glass tube of the thermometer. It has already been tested on two-stroke engine with a compression ratio of 6.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l_L1iwOUuU&feature=share&list=UUsk4uIzuwEg7kGK3q4kqAlg"] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l_L1iwOUuU&feature=share&list=UUsk4uIzuwEg7kGK3q4kqAlg[/ame]

At the moment, it remains to make: connecting rod, piston, camshaft, lifters, rocker arms, timing gears.
And also milled crankcase.


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice Spark Plug . Use what ya got to make what ta need.


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking great so far. Please keep the photos coming.


----------



## gus (Jan 3, 2013)

You are my hero.DIY spark plugs!!!!! How did you seal it from leaking???


----------



## longeron (Jan 3, 2013)

For protection against leaks on the thread, I use Teflon tape for water pipes.


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice work, those little valves are beautiful.

Jim


----------



## longeron (Jan 4, 2013)

Milled crankcase. Made studs.


----------



## longeron (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## longeron (Jan 12, 2013)

Spark made &#8203;&#8203;with ceramic insulator.


----------



## longeron (Jan 13, 2013)




----------

